# October 2017 References



## VTBridge (May 30, 2017)

I just spoke with NCEES on the chat and they stated that there are no changes to the design standards for October 2017. 

Based on the last significant round of updates in April 2015, I would expect significant changes for April 2018. This likely includes the switch to ACI 318-14 which has been reorganized significantly from previous versions. This is my speculation, the official list will be issued on the NCEES website in November.


----------



## leggo PE (May 30, 2017)

I was surprised (in just checking to see if the PE exam codes had changes for the structural discipline) that the switch to ACI 318-14 hadn't been made for this upcoming cycle. I agree with you; my (rather uneducated) guess is that this will change for April 2018 also.


----------



## bootlegend (Jun 6, 2017)

When would the change to 2015 IBC be expected?  I am not sure if I'll be able to take the lateral exam this fall and I'm looking at getting the SEAOC manuals and don't know whether to get the 2012 or 2015 IBC versions.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Jun 6, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> I was surprised (in just checking to see if the PE exam codes had changes for the structural discipline) that the switch to ACI 318-14 hadn't been made for this upcoming cycle. I agree with you; my (rather uneducated) guess is that this will change for April 2018 also.






VTBridge said:


> I just spoke with NCEES on the chat and they stated that there are no changes to the design standards for October 2017.
> 
> Based on the last significant round of updates in April 2015, I would expect significant changes for April 2018. This likely includes the switch to ACI 318-14 which has been reorganized significantly from previous versions. This is my speculation, the official list will be issued on the NCEES website in November.


I agree with the above, that it's surprising they didn't change for the October exam and I'd agree that it's likely to be April 2018. Still, the fact that they didn't change for this Fall means that it's not for sure that they'll even change in April 2018.

Might just have to wait until December to order your texts.


----------



## VTBridge (Jun 11, 2017)

It will be interesting to see how it goes. On one hand, the IBC is on a 3 year cycle and April is 3 years since the last update, so a change seems due. On the other hand, ASCE 7-16 is not even quite available for purchase and ACI 318-14 is a major update and may lag a bit since the exam updates will be more significant. I'm not sure if IBC 15 and ASCE 7-10 are compatible. If so, a change to IBC 15 and ACI 318-14 now with ASCE later seems reasonable.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Jun 11, 2017)

IBC 2015 uses ASCE 7-10.


----------



## VTBridge (Jun 11, 2017)

Makes sense. So an update to the IBC and ACI in April and ASCE later seems likely.


----------



## bootlegend (Jun 13, 2017)

So where can we purchase the 2012 SEAOC Design Guides now?  They don't appear to be available on SEAOC website any longer.


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 13, 2017)

bootlegend said:


> So where can we purchase the 2012 SEAOC Design Guides now?  They don't appear to be available on SEAOC website any longer.


I think SEAOC still has them here: http://seaoc.org/bookstore?populate=2012+SEAOC+Design+Guides&amp;type=All


----------



## bootlegend (Jun 13, 2017)

Thanks leggo.  I couldn't seem to find them.  However, those appear to be download only.  Anyone have a spot to order the printed edition?


----------



## David Connor SE (Jun 13, 2017)

The IBC 2012 SEAOC manuals are on Amazon. 

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=dp_byline_sr_book_1?ie=UTF8&amp;text=ICCSAFE&amp;search-alias=books&amp;field-author=ICCSAFE&amp;sort=relevancerank

Even if they make the switch to IBC 2015, I think you will still be OK with these manuals for lateral study since IBC 2015 will still reference ASCE7-10. Seismic studying is mostly ASCE 7 as opposed to IBC. They may make the IBC 2015 switch if only to get to ACI 318-14.

These code organizations are really doing us a disservice by having everything staggered. Starting with 2020 they should all get on a 5 year update plan with everyone having everything worked by the time the next 5 year cycle comes around. IBC 2020 references ACI 318-20, AISC 316-20, etc. etc.

Also, IBC Chapter 16 should just say, "Use ASCE 7." Chapter 19, "Use ACI 318.", etc. etc.  We can only dream....


----------



## bootlegend (Jun 13, 2017)

David Connor said:


> The IBC 2012 SEAOC manuals are on Amazon.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=dp_byline_sr_book_1?ie=UTF8&amp;text=ICCSAFE&amp;search-alias=books&amp;field-author=ICCSAFE&amp;sort=relevancerank
> 
> ...


Thanks David.  I'm glad to hear that.  Those manuals are the ones I'm looking for but I don't want to pay $400 for volume 1 alone.  I wonder if the 2015 versions would be acceptable since they are based on ASCE 7-10.  The 2015 versions are readily available and aren't being price gouged.

I agree with your comment on the code cycles.  Would make work and study much easier if code changes were synchronized.


----------



## David Connor SE (Jun 13, 2017)

Jeez. I didn't even notice that. Yes, don't pay $400 for that book. It should be about $60. Try Ebay, Brown's Engineering Book Store (in Houston), etc. You should be able to find it. The IBC 2015 book will be very similar to IBC 2012.


----------



## bootlegend (Jun 13, 2017)

I just ordered the 2015 version volumes 1-3.  Looks like the steel design examples isn't included in the bundle for the updated editions.


----------



## David Connor SE (Jun 15, 2017)

I see that now. Maybe they just haven't gotten around to updating it for 2015 IBC? I think you will like that Steel examples book though. Maybe drop ICC an email and ask if the steel book will be updated to 2015. If not, the 2012 edition would be fine.


----------



## YAZRABADI (Jun 15, 2017)

VTBridge said:


> Makes sense. So an update to the IBC and ACI in April and ASCE later seems likely.


AND Masonry


----------



## axiomata (Aug 4, 2017)

I'm trying to decide whether to do both vertical and lateral in October 2017 or save the lateral for April 2018. NCEES will not tell me whether I'll have to buy IBC2015, ACI 318-14, and the new masonry code for the spring 2018 test.

Is it the consensus that that's what will end up happening?


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Aug 6, 2017)

It's gotta happen sooner or later. Most of us were surprised they didn't switch this October so I'd assume they're going to switch next year.


----------

